# Shortlisted projects announced for huge UK tidal energy scheme in Severn Estuary



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The UK's biggest renewable energy infrastructure project is now at the public consultation stage. Three tidal barrages (including one with a whopping 8GW potential) plus two tidal lagoons are on the list.

The choice may well end up being either the big birrage or a combination of the lagoons plus a smaller barrage.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/jan/26/severn-barrage-tidal



> A 10-mile barrage across the Severn is among five projects on a shortlist of potential schemes to harness the tidal power of the estuary published by the government today.
> 
> Two innovative "lagoon" schemes, which would trap water in a large section of the estuary without damming it, and two smaller barrages, are also on the list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's a diagram of the original proposals: options 2, 4, 5, 7 & 8 are or the shortlist.


----------



## Amuse2000 (Nov 15, 2008)

looks like there will be a substantial negative impact on wild life, and i bet the poster above ^^ is not comprehensive, there is more to it than that (higher wild life damage)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ yes, but against that you have to balance the benefit of producing 5% of the whole UK's energy needs from secure domestic sources and with zero emissions.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

UK's electricity consumption is 160 GW! That's a lot!


----------

